# heading to wildcat creek with the girl friend.



## Whit90 (Oct 5, 2012)

the website says its open so we are heading that way in a few mins.
we usually go twice a year if not more. gonna go to tigger to the drive-in too! never been to a drive-in, gonna be a good time!!


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 5, 2012)

go big spender !


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 5, 2012)

Be sure to go down the sliding rock and give us a report of your trip. You could splurge and go to LaPrades Restaurant:
http://lapradesmarina.com/26/index.php?page/Restaurant.html


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> go big spender !



Where you been/at sir ?? Ain't noticed you aroun in a while !!

Got any pictures Whitney ??


----------



## antique41 (Oct 16, 2012)

The trees are turning at Wildcat.  The pool at Sliding Rock is now heated An the new LaPrades can be pricey.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 17, 2012)

antique41 said:


> The trees are turning at Wildcat.  The pool at Sliding Rock is now heated An the new LaPrades can be pricey.



The heck with LaPadres I want to check out the heated pool!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 17, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> The heck with LaPadres I want to check out the heated pool!!!



LOL yeah...me too !! Antique, you still got that sported mauser ?? And what you doin' at La Prades' ?? 
Whitney.....We still ain't see'd no pictures !!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 17, 2012)

Whoa Nelly!  Breakfast from Ruthie Brooks. There ain't no better.  Is she still around?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 18, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Whoa Nelly!  Breakfast from Ruthie Brooks. There ain't no better.  Is she still around?



Brooks store and cafe. Yeah. Ain't been in here in a hile. If somthing had changed, the wrd would have got around.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 18, 2012)

figured that sweet soul would be around for many years.  Hope I get up there for a country fried steak plate soon.


----------



## antique41 (Nov 2, 2012)

Miss Ruth is still serving.  Don't ever criticize her food, at least not out loud.


----------

